# PVC nail filler - no painting



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Any recommendations for a PVC nail hole filler, not to be painted? I'm thinking of using PVC glue, but would prefer something with putty consistency. 

Any word on these?

Bond n Fill Trim Stick

Trim Nail eraser (Royal)?

PVC TrimWelder?

Thanks much.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

this---VVV

http://www.pvctrimwelder.com/pvcnaileraser-pvcgradeputtystick.aspx


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> this---VVV
> 
> http://www.pvctrimwelder.com/pvcnaileraser-pvcgradeputtystick.aspx


No yellowing over time? (Just double-checking.) Thanks.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> No yellowing over time? (Just double-checking.) Thanks.


That would be my first concern. I did NOT go back and check.

The one stick I have has beaten itself apart rattling around in my touchup kit, but it was still pure white.

I go on the theory that this i what the company is known for, so non-yellowing would be a priority.


----------



## WalnutBuilders (Sep 24, 2016)

Have you used Fastenmaster Cortex plugs before? No need for filler if you use them.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't ever seen Nail Eraser yellow but it does pick up, and hold, dirt more than the pvc.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I use the Cortex plugs all the time, but they are expensive.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I would use a filler of my choice, I am really liking the Gardner Flex n Fill for indoors and out. Then touch it up with matching paint with a tiny brush. It will match and hold up over the years.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Use the TrimWelder Epoxy


----------

